# Lowering Spring Issue



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

I installed a set of B&G S2 sport springs on my 2011 Cruze 2LT about 2 months and 3000 miles ago and I am having a problem with the ride height of the car. It appears that the rear end of the car dropped the suggested 1.2" (or close to it), but the front seems to have stayed at the stock ride height. I spoke with B&G and they requested that I send them all of the current height measurements of the car as well as the measurements from before the install. When I spoke to B&G today they said that it doesn't appear to be different from the other cars that they have installed these on... I can't believe that this is accurate because the front of the vehicle is sitting VISIBLY higher than the rear and when compared to another Cruze at stock ride height it is sitting at the exact same height in front. B&G suggested that the bump stops (which I did not modify) could be preventing the car from settling into the correct position and said that i should cut them to the first line. What I am wondering is if those who have lowered their car have experienced any issues like this, and also, did anyone trim their front bump stops and does this even sound plausible?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Can you measure the GM way, which is ground to the top of the fender, and I'll compare stock right height on an LTZ at least?


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

That would be great! Current Measurements on level ground with the emergency brake off, nothing in the car, and tire pressure at the specified 35 psi:

LF = 26-3/4"
RF = 27-1/8"
LR = 26-1/2"
RR = 26-1/2"


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

a pic of the car would do alot of justice.Lowering springs wouldnt get you near low enough to get close to the bumpstops either


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Jakkaroo - That's what I thought too, I have never heard of bump stops being the reason for a car not sitting right with lowering springs. I went ahead and attached below all of the pics that I sent B&G.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a completely stock suspension and tires. When i noticed your numbers I ran out and measured mine. It's a 2012 LT. Car is completely empty. 

LF - 25 1/8"
RF - 25 1/8"
LR - 26 1/2"
RR - 26 1/2"


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Ya I think it is safe to assume that there is an issue with the B&G springs and that the bump stop suggestion is a cop out on their part. I am going to tear the car apart tonight again to confirm that everything has been installed correctly as there is always the chance that an error was made, but I find it very unlikely.

Regarding the post above, I find it very interesting that your is sitting how it is, those measurements seem low off stock but regardless I know mine should be sitting lower than it is, especially when B&G states that the car should drop 1.8" front and 1.2" rear...


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

The Butcher said:


> Regarding the post above, I find it very interesting that your is sitting how it is, those measurements seem low off stock but regardless I know mine should be sitting lower than it is, especially when B&G states that the car should drop 1.8" front and 1.2" rear...
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Once I posted them I referenced them with your numbers and realized they are pretty low. Perhaps I need a new tape measure. 

Anyone else have their stock numbers?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I dunno.....it sure looks lowered (and now, level.....these things are a bit butt high as delivered) to me, measurements notwithstanding.
Darn shame you don't have pre-mod measurements.

Rob


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry for the delay!

Just measured my '13 LTZ
28" front
28.5" rear

Left and Rights were perfect match all around


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

So with this, you are lower than me HOWEVER I think the LTZ sits higher with the 18" wheels
ALSO, your front does not look correct at all. I know someone had a huge issue with their front springs awhile back, they weren't low enough and took forever for engineers to fix them but I think those were Pedders


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> So with this, you are lower than me HOWEVER I think the LTZ sits higher with the 18" wheels
> ALSO, your front does not look correct at all. I know someone had a huge issue with their front springs awhile back, they weren't low enough and took forever for engineers to fix them but I think those were Pedders


I agree, the back may not be exact drop specs over stock but it is tolerable, the front however is sitting waaaay too high... I'm gonna pull the fronts apart tonight to check my work but the rep at B&G denied any apparent issue when I spoke to him yesterday. He said it looks normal and he gave me whole "nobody else has complained" speech.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

As suspected, the bump stops were not the problem. I pulled both struts out this evening to confirm installation was correct and I trimmed the bump stops to the first mark as was suggested by B&G. with the struts out of the vehicle it was obvious that there was several inches of travel between the bump stops and the bottom of the strut but nonetheless I trimmed about a half inch off the bump stop on both sides and the car continues to sit exactly how it did before.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Bump stops don't affect your suspension unless you hit a BUMP and the suspension needs to STOP the tire from hitting the inner fender. That's a load of BS from them.

I posted a review of the Eibach springs. In there I have measurements of a stock '11 Eco vs. my '12 Eco with the Eibachs as well as some pics. Good luck.


----------

